# Können Störe springen?



## Exotikhans (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Profis,
Habe mir in der letzten Woche einen Stör (80cm) zugelegt und ihn 1mtr.vom Teich entfehrnt und 0,75mtr. höher in einem Eingewöhnungsbecken. Am nächsten Tag war ich sehr erschrocken. Mein Stör war weg.  Beim Füttern am Teich fand ich dann meinen Stör wieder.  Wie ist der in den Teich gekommen? 
Fremdeinwirkung ausgeschlossen.
MfG Exotikhans (Hans)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können  Störe springen?*

Ja durchaus können die auch springen. Wir haben das mal beim Nachbarn beobachtet. Da hatte er aber 2 Meter Anlauf nehmen können


----------



## Exotikhans (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können  Störe springen?*

Hallo Uwe,
Danke für Deine Antwort. Mein Eingewöhnungsbecken hat einen Durchmesser von 3mtr. Wäre dann also möglich. 
MfG Hans


----------



## Psycho-21 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können  Störe springen?*

Hi bei meinem Kumpel im Teich sprigt auch der Stör fast jeden abend einmal


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Können  Störe springen?*

Hi, ich bin angler, und sehe deshalb an sogenannten Forellenteichen oft störe bis  zu 130cm die auch ab und zu mal nen sprung an die sonne wagen!  also störe können sehr gut springen!
Gruß Patrick


----------

